# Mac os 6-7



## iloveapple (3 Avril 2012)

Salut les macintoshiens! (ça commence mal!)
Je viens d'acheter un macintosh portable.
Je suis a la recherche de:
-disquettes systemes 6 à 7.5.5
-les manuels
-des accessoires?
-une batterie (oui la mienne est hs)
-deux patins pour le dessous de la sacoche
Merci a bientôt


----------



## iMacounet (5 Avril 2012)

iloveapple a dit:


> Salut les macintoshiens! (ça commence mal!)
> Je viens d'acheter un macintosh portable.
> Je suis a la recherche de:
> -disquettes systemes 6 à 7.5.5
> ...



Toutes les batteries originales de Macintosh Portable sont HS.

Et il ya une section Petites annonces Mac


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Avril 2012)

iloveapple a dit:


> Je viens d'acheter un macintosh portable.



Si tu nous disais de quel modèle de Mac portable il s'agit ?



iloveapple a dit:


> Je suis a la recherche de:
> -disquettes systemes 6 à 7.5.5



Pour les disquettes, ici une image ce CD en segments de la taille d'une disquette du système 7.5.3 et les images des disquettes de la mise à jour 7.5.5, le tout en version "français universel". (<- clic)

Pour la batterie, tout dépend du modèle de Mac, mais pour ceux utilisant des batteries Ni-MH, il est possible en bricolant (rien de compliqué, mais demande de l'adresse et de l'astuce), de les retaper au moyen de "piles rechargeables" de type AA du commerce (c'est ce que j'ai fait pour la batterie de mon Duo 230). Sinon, dans les magasins "1001 piles", s'il ne s'agit pas d'une batterie au lithium, ils les reconditionnent en remplaçant les éléments.


----------



## iloveapple (5 Avril 2012)

iMacounet a dit:


> Toutes les batteries originales de Macintosh Portable sont HS.


Je rectifie: elle revit!!!! (elle tient 30 minutes et j'ai carrément réussi à le faire démarrer sans la batterie ni chargeur juste avec la pile neuf volt LOL)
Y'en a pas 30 de macintosh portable?
Et ya rien dans les ptites annonces!


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Avril 2012)

iloveapple a dit:


> Y'en a pas 30 de macintosh portable?



Non, il y en a bien plus que ça, pour être précis, 23 d'avant les G3, 4/5 modèles de G3 (selon qu'on considère que Wallstreet et PDQ sont ou ne sont pas des modèles différents), 17 modèles de PowerBook G4, 16 modèles d'iBook, 11 de MacBook, 7 de MacBook Air, et 25 de MacBook Pro, ce qui nous fait en tout, si je compte bien 103 ou 104 modèles différents (toujours selon que Wallstreet/PDQ &#8230


----------



## groudon41 (9 Mai 2012)

A la longue,les spammeur sont vraiment chiant!   Mais comment il font pour passer le captcha?  P'ter qu'en mettre un aussi a la simple connection aiderais a en voir moin...  Y z'on que ça a foutre, spammer


----------

